# hacienda no me ha devuelto 2011, que pasa?



## Lorca83 (12 Sep 2011)

hola, no saia donde abrir este tema, el caso es que me ha salido a devolver unos 500€, pero nada, haciena todavia no me ha devuelto ls pasta e hice la declaracion en junio

alguein sabe que esta pasando con mi declaracion? que proceso se hace? te investigan la cuenta bancaria y los movimientos o como va esto? tieenen que informarme de que me estan mirando la cuenta o ni si quiero eso¿

ando corto y necesito la pasta joder


----------



## vertedero (12 Sep 2011)

Igual es que te van a ins*p*eccionar, a un c*ole*ga le pasó eso, no le daban la pasta hasta que tuvo una agradable sorpresa... en forma de inspección :ouch:


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Sep 2011)

Tengo un amigo al que todavia no le han devuelto (bueno, y su empresa tampoco ha pagado a los trabajadores la paga extra de verano)

A mi me salio a devolver este año (80 euros, pero bueno) y la hice desde abril con certificado electronico. En una semana tuve el ingreso en la cuenta. No se que ha pasado despues


----------



## currito (12 Sep 2011)

A mí me lo ingresaron 2 semanas después de hacerla.


----------



## Money Maker (12 Sep 2011)

En teoría te pueden pagar hasta fin de año. A mi me han pagado la del año pasado hace 2 semanas. Había algunas salvedades y tuve que presentar documentación. Lo peor es que vas a la delegación y sólo te dicen: "Está en tramitación...".


----------



## ulisesland (12 Sep 2011)

primero, si expirado agosto no te han pagado es que te han retenido por algun filtro de control, puede que te soliciten algun papel o que lo comprueben ellos sin mas. Hacienda dice que el 30 de agosto habia devuelto el 90% de las declaraciones. 
Para informarte de que te pasa puedes llamar a l 901121224, necesitas saber el importe exacto de la devol solicitada, te contesta una maquina y la informacion aqui es pobre y lenta. 
Tambien te puedes informar en www. agenciatributaria.es. seleccionas renta2010 alli primero cosultas relativas a su declaracion, y luego consultas relativas al estado de su solicitudd de devolucion, necesitas rellenar unos datos para acceder al expediente que son tu dni,, tu apellido y p ej una opcion si no tienes la ref de tu declaracion que es el importe de una casilla, tienes que tener la declaracion a mano o busca en tu borrador el numero de referencia. Te pueden contestar que se esta tramitantdo, eso es nada; otra opcion es que se esta comprobando, esta significa eso; que estan comprobando algo; lo siguiente es que tu declaracion se estima correcta y en los proximos dias se ordenara el pago, en una semana te dice que tu declaracion ha sido emitida en tal dia y en 3 dias o asi esta la pasta. Otra opcion es que el mensaje diga que tu declaracion ha sido tramitada por los organos de gestion no estimandose correcta... en ese caso te llegara una paralela a tu domicio fiscal.... resumen, si quieres mas informacion vas a tu agencia a ultima o primera hora y pones cara de tonto a ver que te dicen, seguramente te orientan y te repiten que tienen plazo hasta el 31/12. A mi tampoco me han devuelto por tercera campaña seguida, la semana pasada cambio el mensaje por el de ya lo estimamos correcto y ahora me toca esperar como otro semana para cobrar... y eso que este año han sido mas madrugadores que los dos antereriores en lo que me devolvieron en noviembre!! saludos


----------



## Leroy (12 Sep 2011)

Yo estoy igual hamijo, me deben unos 500 y pico de euros y ya me está mosqueando esto un poco... he pensado que debe ser porque están investigando, pero hay gente que me ha dicho que es porque andan cortos de pasta.
En años pasados solían tardar una semana en hacerme el ingreso.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Sep 2011)

El año pasado hubo a gente que nos les devolvieron hasta diciembre...

Salu2.


----------



## Berebere (12 Sep 2011)

No te pueden devolver 2011 porque eso se liquida en 2012.

::

Si te refieres a 2010, el ingreso te lo harán seguramente a una o dos semanas de las elecciones.


----------



## Lorca83 (12 Sep 2011)

ulisesland dijo:


> primero, si expirado agosto no te han pagado es que te han retenido por algun filtro de control, puede que te soliciten algun papel o que lo comprueben ellos sin mas. Hacienda dice que el 30 de agosto habia devuelto el 90% de las declaraciones.
> Para informarte de que te pasa puedes llamar a l 901121224, necesitas saber el importe exacto de la devol solicitada, te contesta una maquina y la informacion aqui es pobre y lenta.
> Tambien te puedes informar en www. agenciatributaria.es. seleccionas renta2010 alli primero cosultas relativas a su declaracion, y luego consultas relativas al estado de su solicitudd de devolucion, necesitas rellenar unos datos para acceder al expediente que son tu dni,, tu apellido y p ej una opcion si no tienes la ref de tu declaracion que es el importe de una casilla, tienes que tener la declaracion a mano o busca en tu borrador el numero de referencia. Te pueden contestar que se esta tramitantdo, eso es nada; otra opcion es que se esta comprobando, esta significa eso; que estan comprobando algo; lo siguiente es que tu declaracion se estima correcta y en los proximos dias se ordenara el pago, en una semana te dice que tu declaracion ha sido emitida en tal dia y en 3 dias o asi esta la pasta. Otra opcion es que el mensaje diga que tu declaracion ha sido tramitada por los organos de gestion no estimandose correcta... en ese caso te llegara una paralela a tu domicio fiscal.... resumen, si quieres mas informacion vas a tu agencia a ultima o primera hora y pones cara de tonto a ver que te dicen, seguramente te orientan y te repiten que tienen plazo hasta el 31/12. A mi tampoco me han devuelto por tercera campaña seguida, la semana pasada cambio el mensaje por el de ya lo estimamos correcto y ahora me toca esperar como otro semana para cobrar... y eso que este año han sido mas madrugadores que los dos antereriores en lo que me devolvieron en noviembre!! saludos



joder amigo, muchas gracias por la info, acabo de llamar a mi contable y me ha dicho que es muy probable que me pidan una documentacion con referencia a la adquisicion de un inmueble el año pasado, asi que sin problemas.

gracias nuevamente

Pd: me dice que Su declaración está siendo comprobada


----------



## tom_aeri (12 Sep 2011)

A mi me deben unos 2000€ y tampoco me la han devuelto...el año pasado era por el estilo y me lo pagaron en noviembre, en teoria tienen hasta el 31 del 12 para hacerlo, sino te pagaran intereses.


----------



## warshall (12 Sep 2011)

A mi ya me han devuelto mis 2,43€...


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (12 Sep 2011)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El año pasado hubo a gente que nos les devolvieron hasta diciembre...
> 
> Salu2.



Yo soy uno de esos, encima me hicieron la devolución equivocada, y estuve en trámites con reclamaciones hasta casi marzo, y me "pudieron" :´( , ya que sólo quedaba la opción de juicio, pero era mayor el coste del juicio que el dinero adeudado.
Este año, veo que voy por el mismo camino


----------



## MariscosRecio (13 Sep 2011)

vertedero dijo:


> Igual es que te van a ins*p*eccionar, a un c*ole*ga le pasó eso, no le daban la pasta hasta que tuvo una agradable sorpresa... en forma de inspección :ouch:




A mi me paso lo mismo!


----------



## Lorca83 (13 Oct 2011)

hola, pues nada, todo sigue igual.... aqui no apoquina ni dios... espero que entre por lo menos a primeros de diciembre para tener las navidades algo con lo que poder contar...si no me veo comiendo macarrones crudos en noche buena

me sigue poniendo lo de "su declaracion esta siendo comprobada" pero aqui no piden ni papeles ni ostias...

sabeis si haciendo un escrito aduciendo la proximidad de las navidades podria valer de algo? cuento con ello para diciembre por que si no van a ser unas navidades muy austeras


----------



## elnida (13 Oct 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> acabo de llamar a mi contable y me ha dicho que es muy probable que me pidan una documentacion con referencia a la adquisicion de un inmueble el año pasado,





No comprendéis.. El compañero Lorca83 está sutilmente describiendo la idiosincrasia patria..

adquieres inmuebles y luego tienes que cenar macarrones el día 24 porque hacienda no te devuelve. Lo has clavado, ¡¡enhorabuena!!


----------



## Crawford Montazano (13 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> A mi me paso lo mismo!



Ya me has jodido el día... y mira que es temprano.

Espero que no sea así y que me devuelvan MI dinero de una vez.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Oct 2011)

La mía fue electrónica, a devolver, y no me la han ingresado.


----------



## litio (13 Oct 2011)

Presentada vía electrónica el 4 abril (primer día), ingresado casi 2000€ en cuenta el 8 de abril (4 días después).


----------



## Crawford Montazano (13 Oct 2011)

litio dijo:


> Presentada vía electrónica el 4 abril (primer día), ingresado casi 2000€ en cuenta el 8 de abril (4 días después).



Pues a mí me deben algo más. Será que se ha acabado la pasta...


----------



## Juan Palomo (13 Oct 2011)

Están esperando a que les pague yo para poder pagaros a vosotros.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (13 Oct 2011)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Están esperando a que les pague yo para poder pagaros a vosotros.



Hombre, Emilio Botín. No sabía que postearas en Burbuja.
Pues ya podemos esperar sentados, ya.


----------



## Juan Palomo (13 Oct 2011)

Mi padre también está esperando que le devuelvan dos mil leuros.


----------



## Lorca83 (13 Oct 2011)

joder anda que no hay gente....para 400 euros de mierda que tengo que cobrar yo... y encima no me pagan...


pero que hijos de la gran fruta


----------



## Lorca83 (13 Oct 2011)

litio dijo:


> Presentada vía electrónica el 4 abril (primer día), ingresado casi 2000€ en cuenta el 8 de abril (4 días después).



dile a tu colega de hacienda a que a ver si se pasa o aqui o algo....


----------



## josemazgz (13 Oct 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> hola, no saia donde abrir este tema, el caso es que me ha salido a devolver unos 500€, pero nada, haciena todavia no me ha devuelto ls pasta e hice la declaracion en junio
> 
> alguein sabe que esta pasando con mi declaracion? que proceso se hace? te investigan la cuenta bancaria y los movimientos o como va esto? tieenen que informarme de que me estan mirando la cuenta o ni si quiero eso¿
> 
> ando corto y necesito la pasta joder



A mí me pasó con la de 2003. Fui en Diciembre a Hacienda, y es que no había rellenado no sé que pollas (por supuesto, no avisan). Lo hice, y en unos días me ingresaron.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Oct 2011)

Tampoco he cobrado mis 1.400 leuros, consultado .."la estan comprobando"

El mes pasado me notificaron que me desgravé mas de lo que pertenecia en la hipoteca, según sus cuentas deberia cobrar 489 euros.
No hice ninguna alegacion (fue culpa de mi gestor) y en 15 días me ingresaron la pasta.


----------



## kasper98 (16 Oct 2011)

Crawford Montazano dijo:


> Pues a mí me deben algo más. Será que se ha acabado la pasta...



como te deban 3000 te marcan con una x de revision seguro seguro....


----------



## tom_aeri (16 Oct 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Tampoco he cobrado mis 1.400 leuros, consultado .."la estan comprobando"



Yo con mis 2000€ lo mismo


----------



## 7º_Día (17 Oct 2011)

A la espera de 3.400 boniatos, hasta que a la sra. Salgado le salga del coño devolverme lo mío.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Oct 2011)

Yo no tuve problemas con la devolución (unos 800 leuros) a la semana ya estaba el tema zanjado, pero un amigo que le tienen que pagar 2400 leuros aun lo tiene parado, lo mejor es recordarlo cada vez que lo veo el sábado, me ha prometido que votará al P$OE seguro estas elecciones. Y lo peor de todo, no sabe que pasará con su pasta.


----------



## RankXerox (13 Dic 2011)

Jo.er, pues estamos a 18 dias para que se acabe el año y ni pensamiento de la devolución. En la web dice: "su declaración se está tramitando", y eso que la presenté en abril. Digo yo que estarán estudiando hasta el tipo de fuente con el que va escrita la declaración, porque sino no se entiende.


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Dic 2011)

Pues si en 18 días no te pagan, tienes derecho a reclamar intereses de demora, que creo que andan en el 5%.

Salu2.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Dic 2011)

A mi me lo devolvieron hace 3 semanas... ha costao...


----------



## duval81 (13 Dic 2011)

Mi novia igual. 1500 euros del ala que le tienen que devolver y así seguimos "en tramitación" o similar


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Dic 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Tampoco he cobrado mis 1.400 leuros, consultado .."la estan comprobando"
> 
> El mes pasado me notificaron que me desgravé mas de lo que pertenecia en la hipoteca, según sus cuentas deberia cobrar 489 euros.
> No hice ninguna alegacion (fue culpa de mi gestor) y en 15 días me ingresaron la pasta.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (14 Dic 2011)

Otro que sigue sin saber nada de hacienda, y eso me da miedo


----------



## Lorca83 (16 Dic 2011)

y siguen sin pagar, que cojones pasa? cuando piensan darme el dinero?

mecaguen su p**** m**** ya joder

otra razon mas para defraudar.


----------



## t0mynoker (18 Dic 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> y siguen sin pagar, que cojones pasa? cuando piensan darme el dinero?
> 
> mecaguen su p**** m**** ya joder
> 
> otra razon mas para defraudar.



a mi lo mismo, casi 2000€ que me deben!


----------



## Pingo (18 Dic 2011)

A mi me deben 2.400 € y no llegan :´(

Me hicieron una paralela y contesté en agosto (un rollo por el ERE de la empresa) y el otro día fui a preguntar que pasaba con mi devolución, y me dijeron que una vez que te contactan para algo, empieza a contar un nuevo plazo de 6 meses para que te contesten o te ingresen. Así que en mi caso tienen hasta febrero los muy ...


----------



## Lorca83 (18 Dic 2011)

Pingo dijo:


> A mi me deben 2.400 € y no llegan :´(
> 
> Me hicieron una paralela y contesté en agosto (un rollo por el ERE de la empresa) y el otro día fui a preguntar que pasaba con mi devolución, y me dijeron que una vez que te contactan para algo, empieza a contar un nuevo plazo de 6 meses para que te contesten o te ingresen. Así que en mi caso tienen hasta febrero los muy ...



en serio? yo eso no lo sabia

pero que puto pais de pandereta y flamenco es este??

no hacemos mas que trabajar para ellos

hijos de la gran chingada, quiero mi dinero de una vez!!!!


----------



## Pingo (18 Dic 2011)

Pues si, tal cual me lo soltó la pava de hacienda, siempre había oido que tenían que devolverte antes del 31 de diciembre pero nanay, si te contactan para cualquier cosa cortan el primer plazo y empieza uno nuevo

Y me temo que este año han usado esta táctica a mansalva. GHP


----------



## vigobay (18 Dic 2011)

Pingo dijo:


> Pues si, tal cual me lo soltó la pava de hacienda, siempre había oido que tenían que devolverte antes del 31 de diciembre pero nanay, si te contactan para cualquier cosa cortan el primer plazo y empieza uno nuevo
> 
> Y me temo que este año han usado esta táctica a mansalva. GHP



Yo presenté mi declaración el día 3 de mayo y me sale a devolver más de 2000 leuros. Pues me contactaron en Noviembre para pedir los justificantes para la desgravación de vivienda habitual o sea que esperaron al final para así poder alargar el proceso al máximo. Tras consultarlo con una amiga asesora fiscal me dijo que empezaron a hacerlo el año pasado y que es por supuesto para retrasar todo. 

Hacen lo que les mandan pero nos han fastidiado bien porque estamos hablando de un dinero que nosotros le hemos adelantado al estado desde Enero del 2010 a diciembre del 2010 o sea que pasarán 2 años casi en los que no hemos tenido ese dinero para invertir o gastar. 

*Ojalá tengamos suerte y cobremos en euros porque a este paso aún lo vamos a cobrar en pesetas.
*


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (22 Dic 2011)

Veo que por lo menos han contactado con vosotros, a mi a día de hoy, nada de nada. Con la declaración del 2009 no se aclaró el tema hasta marzo del 2011 :ouch:, pero por lo menos habían contactado conmigo en diciembre pidiendo documentación.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (30 Dic 2011)

Hoy es 30 y mañana es sábado, asique oficialmente ya se ha acabado el año, y no se nada de la declaración "sigue tramitándose", ¿alguien sabe cuál es el procedimiento a seguir ahora?.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2011)

Pues a partir del 1 de enero te tienen que pagar intereses de demora, y supuestamente no tienes que hacer nada, la Agencia Tributaria te tienen que pagar automáticamente esos intereses.

Salu2.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (30 Dic 2011)

Por si le interesa a alguien más, aquí he encontrado un enlace que explica todo el proceso.

Hacienda no me ha devuelto en plazo, ¿cómo reclamo? | EROSKI CONSUMER


----------



## Pingo (30 Dic 2011)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues a partir del 1 de enero te tienen que pagar intereses de demora, y supuestamente no tienes que hacer nada, la Agencia Tributaria te tienen que pagar automáticamente esos intereses.
> 
> Salu2.



Puff, no se, a mi me dijeron en hacienda que si te hacen una inspección, o una paralela, o te piden documentación etc y te contactan antes de que acabe el año, el plazo de los seis meses empieza de nuevo desde la fecha en que recibes la notificación. ¿En estos casos también tienes derecho a los intereses?

Por mi parte está claro que este año no veo un euro, día 30 y ná de ná :´(


----------



## hipoprof (2 Ene 2012)

Haciendo el bocachancla, os dire que para mi no es raro. De toda la vida de dios, hacienda cuando presentas una declaración compleja, o de mucha pasta, tarda mas en resolver que si presentas una declaracion de "nomina pisito y tira millas", desde siempre insisto. Además tambien de toda la vida hacienda, cuando las cosas estan jodidas, osea no tienen un duro, tardan más en resolver, ¿porque?, porque miran todo a cuchillo para poder limar pasta de donde sea, vamos de toda la vida. Me parece ridiculo poner el grito en el cielo por algo que siempre ha sido y seguramente siempre sera asi.

A mi las dos veces que se han retrasado en la devolución, siempre han pagado intereses contando desde el uno de enero siguiente, hayan contactado, o no, conmigo, pero no conozco la legislación regulatoria especifica, asi que solo aporto mi experiencia personal.

Os aconsejo tambien no utilizar medios telematicos cuando realizeis gestiones importantes con la administración, y mucho menos cuando estos son de reciente implementación, quien hizo la declaración por medios telematicos el primer año simplemente se la jugo.

Saludotes


----------



## Lorca83 (2 Ene 2012)

hipoprof dijo:


> Haciendo el bocachancla, os dire que para mi no es raro. De toda la vida de dios, hacienda cuando presentas una declaración compleja, o de mucha pasta, tarda mas en resolver que si presentas una declaracion de "nomina pisito y tira millas", desde siempre insisto. Además tambien de toda la vida hacienda, cuando las cosas estan jodidas, osea no tienen un duro, tardan más en resolver, ¿porque?, porque miran todo a cuchillo para poder limar pasta de donde sea, vamos de toda la vida. Me parece ridiculo poner el grito en el cielo por algo que siempre ha sido y seguramente siempre sera asi.



otro igual

que lo hagan siempre no significa que sea justo!

yo no soy el encargado de tener que repartir, son ellos, que para eso TRINCAN todos los meses.

puto pais.

pd: ya me pagaron


----------



## vigocelta (2 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Yo presenté mi declaración el día 3 de mayo y me sale a devolver más de 2000 leuros. Pues me contactaron en Noviembre para pedir los justificantes para la desgravación de vivienda habitual o sea que esperaron al final para así poder alargar el proceso al máximo. Tras consultarlo con una amiga asesora fiscal me dijo que empezaron a hacerlo el año pasado y que es por supuesto para retrasar todo.
> 
> Hacen lo que les mandan pero nos han fastidiado bien porque estamos hablando de un dinero que nosotros le hemos adelantado al estado desde Enero del 2010 a diciembre del 2010 o sea que pasarán 2 años casi en los que no hemos tenido ese dinero para invertir o gastar.
> 
> ...




Mira que tienen jeta a mi me hicieron lo mismo en Noviembre, o sea que desde noviembre vuelven a contar 6 meses???:´(


----------



## Lorca83 (2 Ene 2012)

hacienda semos todos, algunos mas que otros! XD


----------



## Pingo (2 Ene 2012)

Lorca83 dijo:


> otro igual
> 
> 
> pd: ya me pagaron



Mi más sincera enhorabuena


----------



## todoayen (3 Ene 2012)

Pues a mí no, me mandaron una cartita donde decían que no cuadraban las retenciones por unos 80 euros. Cosa normal porque algunas empresas meten las facturas de Diciembre en el año siguiente.

Me dijeron que si no hacía nada, me devolverían 80 euros menos y ya está.

Y como está abierto ese procedimiento supongo que hasta que no termine no me pagan.

Y dentro de un par de semanas.....

ooooootra vez el IVA, estupendo.

Decididamente, a los niños hay que enseñarles a ser antisistema desde pequeños porque entre el estado, los bancos y la TV nos convierten en robots.


----------

